# Downstairs toilet.. rough cost??



## larry1 (25 Jan 2006)

Looking at getting a toilet put in under our stairs..small 3 bed semi house. Any idea of a rough cost on this. The wall will have to be moved back 3 feet into the kitchen to accomadate more space. just looking for approx cost??


----------



## onekeano (25 Jan 2006)

Cost me IR£2.5k about 5 years ago so....... €5k now?

Roy


----------



## RPR (26 Jan 2006)

Hello,
We too would like to put a small toilet under the stairs.
But I am not sure if this can be possible due to space limit.

Any idea where to find builders/contractors/architects(not sure whom/where to look for) to ....
 - verify if a toilet can be built below the stairs.
 - If yes, then what will be the cost.


----------



## RPR (29 Jan 2006)

Live in Clondalkin(Dublin) area.


----------



## Leo (8 Feb 2006)

Touch Wood said:
			
		

> Give me a call on 087 XXX XXXX or 01 XXX XXXX...


 
So now that's your number? You've previously given this number to others before as a builder, plumber, window importing business etc. that you'd recommend because they did a good job for your neighbour, but have no connection with? Curious.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Feb 2006)

Yes Leo as you and I mentioned before  about recommendations for Max. We have since had many like  for Seamus of Viking House ? 

Perhaps Touch Wood can clarify.


----------



## racso (8 Feb 2006)

and Fred makes appearence here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=21770


----------



## TarfHead (8 Feb 2006)

Poster PM'ed me today pitching for building work using both a name and number that crop up (seperately) on other posts.
SueEllen - I can PM you his PM to me if you're interested ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Feb 2006)

Hi TarfHead,

Please do.

Thanks,

Sueellen.


----------



## extopia (8 Feb 2006)

That's him gone, then.

Pity about his deception really as he was quite knowlegeable in some areas.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Feb 2006)

"Pity about his deception really as he was quite knowlegeable in some areas"

Exactly Extopia. I had kept a careful eye on this of late and the only reason I tolerated his recommendations was because he made some quite knowlegeable/helpful posts also. I suppose one would have to say let it be a warning to others who try to use the board for mainly advertising purposes.

Sueellen.


----------



## patspost (9 Feb 2006)

I have seen a product called Saniflow advertised on TV, this seems to be a pump that will send the effluent whereever you want, it might reduce costs because you may have no need to kango out a big hole etc. I am not sure of how useful it is.
The future B.I.L  recently put in an understairs loo in a small 3 bed semi, Seatown in Swords. He did not have to move any wall, he put in a small corner sink and made up the door himself. He did the work with his Da.
The moving of the wall makes it more expensive I think que "sound of builder sucking air in thro his lips".  Do you really need to make it that big, consider the effect of smaller kitchen on the household!.


----------



## extopia (9 Feb 2006)

Never underestimate the value of a good space.

Don't really know about your exact situation but there's nothing worse than a jacks that nobody wants to use.

Saniflow is for basements, when the toilet outlet is below the main sewer line.


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2006)

Saniflows can be used anywhere in the house, upstairs or down, but I'd strongly advise you to go the traditional route and put in a soil stack where possible. The saniflow will require maintenance, and what do you do when it breaks down? Not like you can flush with a bucket of water...

Take a look at this for a humerous opinion on Saniflow systems. Also note you can't use cleaners containing bleach on saniflows as it damages the pumping unit. They can be noisy and prone to whiff a bit.
Leo


----------



## harvey (12 Feb 2006)

Leo said:
			
		

> Saniflows can be used anywhere in the house, upstairs or down, but I'd strongly advise you to go the traditional route and put in a soil stack where possible. The saniflow will require maintenance, and what do you do when it breaks down? Not like you can flush with a bucket of water...
> 
> Take a look at this for a humerous opinion on Saniflow systems. Also note you can't use cleaners containing bleach on saniflows as it damages the pumping unit. They can be noisy and prone to whiff a bit.
> Leo


 
I live next door to a Saniflow and the new owners seem to drink a fair bit and/or have problems with their bladder. The noise reverberates through the walls. Thankfully they keep pretty much keep the same hours of getting up and sleep as ourselves. I'm sure they have the same noise problem with our kids.


----------

